# BMX-Racing



## donkeybridge (14. November 2005)

Hi,
Bin heute zum ersten mal in diesem Forum und habe gemerkt, dass es hier fast nur freestyler gibt. Ich fahre BMX-Racing und das ist leider nicht so populär.   
Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen wer oder ob hier jemand auch Race fährt.
Wenn ja wo fahrt ihr und könnt ihr mir ein Fahrrad empfehlen?
Ich habe momentan ein Bike von One und komme mit dem super klar. Das problem ist, dass der hinterbau langsam ziemlich weich geworden ist und bei den Starts merkt man sowas halt. 

An die Dirtjumper: Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal überlegt mal ein paar trails zu springen. Ich fahr momentan aber Clickpedalen und möchte die auch nicht immer umbauen da die umgewöhnung immer nicht so leicht ist. Deshalb wollt ich mal fragen, ob jemand Erfahrung hat mit Clickpedalen beim Trail-Springen.

MfG donkeybridge


----------



## Hertener (14. November 2005)

Hi donkeybridge!  
Als Racer stehst Du hier tatsächlich wohl eher verlassen dar.  
Ich wusste garnicht, dass beim Race Clickpedalen gefahren werden.   
Für Dirt sind die, IMHO, nicht zu empfehlen. Was machst Du denn, wenn Du schnell mal den Fuß zur Gewichtsverlagerung vom Pedal nehmen musst?
Die Räder von ONE sind AFAIK ganz gut. Wie lange fährst Du das Rad denn schon?

Gruß aus Herten

Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (15. November 2005)

Also mit Clickpedalen Dirten ist so eine Sache, es gibt auch im MTB Bereich einige Racer, die auf Dirts Clickpedale fahren, allerdings halte ich das für kritisch, vor allem wenn man gerade erst damit beginnen möchte, denn wenn man sich in der Luft mal schnell vom Rad trennen müsste, steht man mit Clickpedalen blöd da und kann eigentlich nur hoffen, dass alles gut geht.


----------



## der Digge (15. November 2005)

sich von Clickpedalen auf normale umzugewöhnen is kein Problem solange du nen normalen Bunnyhop kannst, sonst fehlt dir Radkontrolle. Ansonsten hat der CDRacer alles gesagt.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (15. November 2005)

hmm... also wurde eigentlich schon alles dazu gesagt... sicherlich geht es... aber wenn du grade erst damit anfängst, kann das ungesund enden..

aaaaber, hät eher auch n paar fragen an dich... da mich grade der bmx-race bereich sehr interessiert... wie sieht denn dort die szene aus? gibts es noch viele rennen und teilnehmer...? ich hör und les eigentlich nie was davon und finde das verdammt schade... gibt es gute internetseiten wo man sich zu den ganzen terminen und rennserien(?) infos holen kann? Vielleicht auch Zeitschriften?

Gruß :: Joel


----------



## Intenserider (15. November 2005)

Ich kenne Leute, die fahren immer und überall Klicks, also auch über Dirts. Das geht also durchaus, trickmässig ist man natürlich etwas eingschränkt und Stürze werden unter Umständen unangenhmer.
Übrigens cool, dass es noch Racer gibt!


----------



## donkeybridge (15. November 2005)

@Hertener:Im Race sind Clicks ein Muss, wenn du vorne mit dabei sein willst, 
da du dadurch eine viel kräftigeren antritt und einen runderen Tritt hast.
Aber mit wenn man halt mal ausklicken musst, um wie du sagtest das Gewicht zu verlagern,
hat man ein Problem. Dann ist es schwer schnell wieder reinzukommen und man wird eventuel überholt.
Aber sowas passiert zum glück nicht so oft.
Ich fahr jetzt insgesamt 6 Jahre.

@ CDRacer: Das mit dem Rauskommen ist im Prinzip nicht so schwer. Das geschieht  normalerweise durch einen Reflex automatisch.
Ich bin zum Glück immer rechtzeitig rausgekommen. Aber da hast du schon recht. Gerade beim dirt ist es wichtig sehr schnell raus zukommen.
Mir gehts halt hauptsächlich um eine Abwechslung zum normalen Training.
Dirt ist halt von den Sprüngen komplett anders. Beim race muss man für große Sprünge in der Regel Vollgas geben und man versucht halt so flach 
und so schnell wie möglich zu springen. Beim Dirt-Jump ist das eher umgekehrt. Da sind die Jumps eher Steil und es ist wichtig hoch zu springen um viel Zeit in der Luft zu haben.
gerade das finde ich beim Dirt sehr interessant.

@Chaka Checka: Rennen gibt es eigentlich jedes wochenende überall in Deutschland verteilt.
Leider gibt es momentan nicht mehr so viel Fahrer. Aber momentan steigt der Trend wieder enorm und ich hoffe, dass das so weiter geht.

Hier sind ein Paar BMX Seiten.

http://www.bmxultra.com/ (hier gibt es gute Bilder und Videos)
http://www.bmx-racing.de

Vielen Dank für euro Tips.
MfG
donkeybridge


----------



## rex_sl (15. November 2005)

rc50 erlangen rulz

fahre selber cruiser elite


----------



## donkeybridge (15. November 2005)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> rc50 erlangen rulz
> 
> fahre selber cruiser elite



Das finde ich cool ich mag die Bahn in Erlangen.
Ich komme aus Weiterstadt.


----------



## Hertener (15. November 2005)

donkeybridge schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr jetzt insgesamt 6 Jahre.


Ein und das selbe Bike? Sechs Jahre sind auf jedenfall eine lange Zeit. Da müsstest Du, was die Szene betrifft, eigentlich up-to-date sein!?


----------



## donkeybridge (16. November 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Ein und das selbe Bike? Sechs Jahre sind auf jedenfall eine lange Zeit. Da müsstest Du, was die Szene betrifft, eigentlich up-to-date sein!?



Ja schon aber leider bin ich mir trotzdem nicht sicher welches bike aus der kommenden saison gut ist. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas 207 (24. Dezember 2005)

hi,

also beim BMX Racing kenn ich mich nicht so aus da ich nur Bikercross und Downhill fahre.
Ich trainiere aber sehr viel auf BMX Bahnen vorallem in Fürstenfeldbruck und Königsbrunn.
Da ich auf Bahnen immer mit Clicks fahre aber auch einen eigenen Dirtpark gebaut habe kenn ich das Problem mit Clicks auf Dirt ziemlich gut.

Ich kann dazu nur sagen wenn du die Dirts nicht kennst fahr auf jeden Fall Flatpedale. Da es vorallem bei Dirts die Leute gebaut haben die es drauf haben schon vorkommt das du dich vom Rad trennen mußt.
Wenn du die Dirts dann kennst geht es auch mit Clicks. Auf meinen eigenen fahr ich eigendlich fast immer mit Clicks. So kannst du halt noch mehr Schwung puschen. Ich finde bei dirten den Flow in der Line eh viel wichtiger als Tricks.
Wenn du von Clicks auf Flats wechselst hast du noch den Vorteil das Flats meisten flacher bauen wie Clickis und dadurch vom Gefühl her der Lenker höher kommt. Zwar nur minimal aber bei Tricksen ist ein höherer Lenker schon ein bißchen besser und beim Racen fühlt sich das Bike wieder schön Flach an.

Das sind meine Erfahrungen damit ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------

